# Handfeeding



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

What works best for hand feeding? I only had some experience feeding chicks from 4 weeks old, and I found syringes not comfortable for myself (impossible to use). Finally I was enough comfortable using plastic medication pipette (5ml) that you can get free at any Pharmacy. 
Now I may need to assist feeding much younger chicks. The older one is 2 weeks today. The youngest is 4 days younger. 
What works best for handfeeding? Would you please give a link with the picture? Any advice is welcome. I am scared.....


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a baby who I have fed from 2 weeks using a syringe. Initially I used a 3ml syringe which I found easier to control the flow. The biggest problem I have found is getting food all over the chick so initially I have wrapped a paper towel around baby so that only his head shows, then after feeds I wipe thoroughly around his beak with warm water. Now he is 5 weeks and doing well and back to 3 feeds a day. I was also nervous about feeding such a young chick but it has been very rewarding and easier than I thought. Before I started I went on youtube and looked at lots of videos of people feeding baby birds, and looked up the quantity and frequency of feeds my babies would need.


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

I have this syringe.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Acu-Life-True-Easy-Syringe-10ml/36282226

Other syringes I've tried are difficult to push in and I'd end up pushing too hard and covering the chick in formula. lol This one is really easy to handle though. And I've used that same one for chicks as young as 2 weeks (possibly younger).


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks, this helps! 
Yesterday I panicked, seeing parents more interested in each other rather than the chicks, and thought chicks are not getting fed well, but then I saw their crops really full. 
Anybody ever been in no need to assist at all?


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Chipper&Trillie said:


> thanks, this helps!
> Yesterday I panicked, seeing parents more interested in each other rather than the chicks, and thought chicks are not getting fed well, but then I saw their crops really full.
> Anybody ever been in no need to assist at all?


Well, so far, I've been pulling my chicks at around 2-3 weeks. I'm trying out parent/co-raising with my current clutch though so we'll see how that goes. Two of the four are "foster" babies from another pair and are a bit older than the younger two. So I've started pulling the oldest out for a while once a day to make sure the youngest (1 week tomorrow) is getting fed well enough. I realized today he/she is a bit smaller than I'd like to see. This pair are also first time parents but I haven't had to help with feeds. I did give the oldest a bit of water earlier though. Her crop was full but seemed a bit stiff.


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you Urchin Grey! 
WOuld someone recommend a good thermometer?


----------



## Chipper&Trillie (Sep 1, 2013)

do you think babies prefer to be fed while seated on a perch? I am trying to feed on the table but they always eager to climb anything they can find - one baby perches on the handle of the pot where cup with formula is sitting, others go to the curtain rod and would have no problems to eat sitting there but not on the table. I have one bird who always climbs the wall of the formula cup (which is not acceptable option). Do you think it would help providing them with a small portable playground with the perch? I have to take them to another room to feed as parents would be too distracting

Another question. When I mix formula, at the beginning the consistency is just right. But while the cup is sitting in the pot with warm water, I noticed formula becomes more watery. Does any one else have the same problem? It takes me a long time to feed my babies as many don't cooperate.


----------

